# I finally got it........



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

After over a year of metformin, I finally got its efficient partner Clomid........wish me luck ladies its gonna get bumpy lol. What can I expect?


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hurrah,
Well done,why not join us on the clomid thread?
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=162776.15
PoDdy


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey FlossyFly..

Good Luck on the Clomid!

Just saw - you're from WGC - I grew up there!  Small world


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

sweetums said:


> Hey FlossyFly..
> 
> Good Luck on the Clomid!
> 
> Just saw - you're from WGC - I grew up there! Small world


Am not orignally from WGC. Moved here 6 years ago from Derby.


----------



## sweetums (Jul 16, 2008)

Ha ha Oh well, our paths will never have crossed, as I moved to the Northeast about 12 years ago!


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Still waiting for Af to arrive


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hay FF

How r u hun?! good news that theres still no sign of af   when is she due?! x


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

Topkat08 said:


> Hay FF
> 
> How r u hun?! good news that theres still no sign of af  when is she due?! x


Your guess is a good as mine when it comes to AF arriving........I think I may of had a period about 4 weeks ago but you never know...
I tested a few days ago and it was negative. I try not to worry about it to much and just let nature take its course.....ha ha like that has worked in the past 
If it doesnt arrive soon then I will have to rearrange my next cons appointment so that I will have day 21 blood tests for him to look at. I go to see him on the 8th December.


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

AF arrived today so tomorrow I take my first clomid tablets. I figure if I take them at lunchtime then I should be ok for the rest of the working day and any unpleasant effects can come on in the evening........
Bring it on I say......as long as it works lol!


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hay FF

Sorry to hear that af creeped in on ya hun  but i guess the plus side is u can start the clomid again tomorrow n  for xmas x

Why dont u come n join us in the main clomid room?! we're not as bad as we seem! Heres the link if u fancy it... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166428.0

Hope to see u in there soon 
TK x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

hiya FF

How r u today?! first day of clomid eh?!   shouldnt think u'll have any s.e's yet as some ppl find they start about a week after taking u last pill. 

I took my at lunchtime but suffered bad hot flushes & mood swings but a couple of ppl have said that they take it an hour before bed n find they dont suffer s.e's that much.

Take it easy


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I always used to take mine at night and had a lot less side effects than taking them during the day ..or rather I prob slept through them              for a lovely bfp for you really soon 

Cat x


----------



## FlossyFly (Aug 21, 2007)

No obvious effects yet...........Have been taking them at lunchtime with my pack-up that lovely hubby makes


----------

